# A few of my favorite things :l



## 16607 (Mar 14, 2007)

I just found this site today and it is so comforting to learn about people who suffer from the same symptoms I do. It is very difficult having to be the weird girl. I had to get a special pass so I can leave class whenver I need to, but it is so embarrassing having to just walk out in front of everybody all of the time. Even some teachers have made commens about it after they got an email from the administration. I am too easily angered from all of the things that happen. Last year when I was suffering the worst, I lost many of my friends for a time because nobody wanted to be around my depression. Now as a highschool senior I am trying to cope with this awful condition, but am still very shy and ashamed. Soon I will graduate from this highschool h-e-double hockey sticks and hopefully will learn to control myself better. One thing I will always miss though .... broccoliOh how I miss this tastey green treat


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaFirst welcome to the site







. I joined about 4-5 months ago and it really is a great comfort and help. Don't let ibs take over your life, it's nothing to be ashamed of at all. I used to be ashamed until one day recently my so called friend betrayed me and on email said she was going to tell everyone about my condition the next day at school. I got really cross at this and decided to beat her to it, I told everyone i cared about what i had and they were so understanding about it. Later on that day at break my so called friend came up to all my friends with that smug expression on her face, she took a deap breath and started poking fun of my problem. I could see the disgusted looks on the rest of my friend's faces and my so called friend soon shut up when she realised no one really minded and no one else found it funny. I learnt then that not everyone is as judgemental as you think, it is hard telling everyone what you have but i promise you it's better than bottling it up. If your friends left you at such a difficult time then i think they weren't real friends at all and you're better off finding new ones.What helps for me is taking one immodium just before bed, i'm down to just that one and it's almost like i don't have ibs any more, of course i still have a few rough days and i have to avoid some extreme trigger foods especially black pepper but things i never used to be able to eat i'm fine with now. Keep experimenting with different things until you find the thing that'll help you the most, I hope you find something that's good for you soon and I hope that the future gets better for you


----------

